# New bunnies!!!



## Nachoqtpie (Jan 29, 2013)

We picked up our bunnies today.  They're about 7 weeks old. She didn't have a date for them. :/

Here is my son holding Barney, our NZW (That's Blu-Kote on his foot)






Here are the Californians (Lily and Marshall) snuggling on the way home





And here are all 4. (They're currently hanging above our bath tub until we get the rabbit building finished!)


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations Nice bunnies! Your off to great start!  
I'm jealous! I've been looking for a Cali buck since fall, hoping to find one around Easter.


----------



## Nachoqtpie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! We just happened to chance on these guys! We were going to wait until next year to start our rabbitry, but a friend sold her place and was selling off all her rabbits. We couldn't pass them up, so, we brought them home!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats awesome! Couldn't ask for better luck that!


----------



## Nachoqtpie (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolutely!! 
Maybe you can answer my question. 
The Calis have light grey ears, will they darken as they get older, or will they stay the same color for the rest of their lives?


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm hoping someone more experienced will chime in with more details. I haven't had my 2 girls long and one was 3 m/o or more when I got her and the other an adult. Mine are much darker. I've been meaning to post pics of my new girls now that they are out of QT.
Yours may be a different color than mine though.
I can tell you that their color is affected by the temperature. They can be darker in winter than they are in summer.
It will be interesting to see what everyone says.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw posts over in Beeds and Breeding.  Like I said "more experienced with more details" !


----------



## Nachoqtpie (Jan 30, 2013)

That was WAY more than I could process... LOL!!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 30, 2013)

I know! When it comes to comes to color and genetics, I  have a lot to learn! 
I love reading the post on it.
I was going to post pics of my new does but this old computer won't do it and my daughters computer that we normally do that on broke. Hopefully I can soon.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, gee.  I think I make it really simple, and even then, I got carried away (and no, I'm not really upset  )

The noses on your kits look pretty dark, so yes, the ears will get a good bit darker. You should see the nose marking getting a good bit bigger within the next couple of weeks, as the baby coat sheds out and the junior coat comes in. The ears will probably be quite a bit darker by the end of February. 

Is that clearer?


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 30, 2013)

You were fine, Bunnylady, do  you have any favorite recommended reading on genetics for amateurs like us and other newbies?


----------



## Nachoqtpie (Jan 30, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Well, gee.  I think I make it really simple, and even then, I got carried away (and no, I'm not really upset  )
> 
> The noses on your kits look pretty dark, so yes, the ears will get a good bit darker. You should see the nose marking getting a good bit bigger within the next couple of weeks, as the baby coat sheds out and the junior coat comes in. The ears will probably be quite a bit darker by the end of February.
> 
> Is that clearer?




Thank you! I'm REALLY new (like... the only time I ever seen bunnies was in my friends (meat rabbit) barn and wild ones or pets) so I don't really know anything about coats and colors and all that. We kinda jump into things and then get "on the job training." 

There are NO livestock 4-H groups AT ALL in this area. I'm actually going TODAY to talk to the extension office 4-H agent about starting a new club. Thank you for the help Bunnylady, and sorry I'm such a newbie to not really understand what you said. I'll get better I promise!


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful bunnies! Good  luck with them


----------

